# SQL Befehl nächster bzw. vorheriger Datensatz



## MScalli (4. September 2009)

Hi leutz.
Ich habe eine Tabelle deren key sich aus 3 Feldern zusammen setzt.
Nun muss ich mittels SQL Befehl "blättern".. heisst ich muss an den "nächsten" bzw. "vorherigen Datensatz kommen. Ich befinde mich gerade bei diesem Satz


```
SELECT * FROM f_seri WHERE 
  seri_nr = '0001' AND 
  seri_lfd_num = 0 AND 
  seri_artikel = 'DK42'
ORDER BY 1,2,3
```

bei 1 key wär es nicht das Problem.. da könnt ich es so machen..


```
SELECT * FROM f_seri  WHERE seri_nr = (
      SELECT MIN(seri_nr) FROM f_seri  WHERE seri_nr > 1000 ORDER BY 1
)
```

kann mir bitte jemand helfen!

gruss 
MScalli


----------

